# Rain Effects?



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

I've been trying to monitor fishing conditions and what's biting around the piers and bridges in Pensacola for several months. I live in central Al. and am in the late stages of fishin fever. I refuse to make another unproductive trip. I understand that the reds are active but I'm after table fare. Time to fill the freezer.
So, I see the area received some rain the other day. Did it have any effect on fishing? I assumed that the water temp dropped some. So, did that trigger a new bite? Any significant numbers of trout,croaker, mullet, flounder,whiting and the like being caught?
Someone give me some hope! I'm believing things will be on the upswing by the first week of December. :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We didn't even get a 1/10" of rain so it's not gonna make a difference at all as far as that. And gonna be hard to stock the freezer with redfish when you can only keep one. The whiting have been on fire on the beaches lately though.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info.
I know reds are being caught but I never target them I have caught a 37.5 inch bull on Sykes bridge a few yrs ago. It was a blast getting that big boy in and up to the bridge.
My family eats fish several times a week. It a mainstay for us. So fishing down there has a double benefit: food and fun.
Do you know when the white trout usually start coming in numbers?


----------

